# Breastfeeding & Teeth Whitening



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope this is the right place for this...I have been researching teeth whitening lately and read somewhere that it is not advised while nursing. However, I wonder if it would be okay to pump and store up some milk so I can use the 2 hour whitening kit, instead of the 5 or 7 day one. Anybody know? TIA


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

It's ok, per Hale:

http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1113490359

so whiten away







! I drank copious amounts of decaf iced tea during pregnancy because it wasn't too bad for my morning sickness and sometimes it was about all I could drink. My teeth were not so very pretty by the time DS popped out, so I checked it out with Hale then bleached.


----------



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait to do it now. Thanks!


----------



## LittlePeanut (Aug 11, 2006)

From KellyMom

Quote:

*Tooth whiteners*

According to my references, teeth whiteners are carbamide peroxide, which is just a stabilized formulation of hydrogen peroxide. When it touches tissue, it releases pure hydrogen peroxide almost immediately. Its transfer to the plasma is minimal, if at all. According to Thomas Hale, PhD (in Medications and Mothers' Milk), "it would be all but impossible for any to reach breastmilk except under extreme overdose." Even if absorbed, it would be metabolized in seconds.
LP


----------

